# Middle Tennessee



## Mark Sehon (Feb 10, 2003)

How about some info.


----------



## Marty Bullington (Dec 15, 2005)

Open is a Triple with 2 retired. Most dogs having hunt on flyer which is behind one of the retireds. Derby was a double double. Third series of derby is two splash birds.


----------



## Mark Sehon (Feb 10, 2003)

Not positive, I heard the lost 10 after the double double.


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Yahooo congrats !!! Kenny Cox wins the Derby with Billie Jean


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

Derby results

1 Billie, Kenny cox
2 Stoney, Kip Kemp
3 Evan, Dick Kaiser 
4 Nora, Lanse Brown
RJ Tex, Lynn Troy
Jams, Gizmo Danny Luttrell, Ten Barb Radtke, Willie terry Pitts, Rowdy Jason Escalera, Bandit Jewell Huddleston, Easy Brady Collins, Boone Tyler Shepard, Vegas Wally Riffle


----------



## RF2 (May 6, 2008)

Any info on the Q?


----------



## SummitLabs (May 5, 2009)

Qual:  1st series triple with a flyer up the middle and a retired bird, then a blind run between the flyer and the retired. 15 dogs called back to the 3rd series: 2,4,9,10,11,12,15,16,18,19,21,24,25,33,&36. 8 dogs called back to the water marks to be run on Sunday, sorry don't have the numbers.


----------



## Sean Barbey (Aug 19, 2003)

Any open or amateur news?

thanks,
Sean


----------



## Steve (Jan 4, 2003)

Just got the call. Chef won the open.


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

WooHoo that is great news!! Congrats to Chef and Steve!!

Andy


----------



## TimThurby (May 22, 2004)

Steve said:


> Just got the call. Chef won the open.


 
*WOOHOO Chef Boy!!!! Congrats Steve.*

Congrats to Team Twin Oak, that makes two wins in two weeks. Last week Joe won with Lassie and this week Scott wins with Chef.


Shannon


----------



## TimThurby (May 22, 2004)

Congrats to Steve, Chef, Scott & Joe Harp.

Scott is trying hard to take a truck load to Delaware.

I give Chef an extra belly rub on my next trip,
Tim Thurby


----------



## Sean Barbey (Aug 19, 2003)

Congrats to Scott, Joe, Chef and Steve!!!!!!!!!!!!

Sean & Sherree


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

_Congrats to Keeper Woodson, who takes her dad Bill to line at his very first field trial competition and walks away with a Q 3rd!!!!!_

_Way to go Keeper and Bill!!! You two ROCK!!!!!_

_Ok Bill, now you get to handle Ruckus!!!_


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Any results on the Q?


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Steve said:


> Just got the call. Chef won the open.


Ya gotta love those kind of phone calls, congrats.


----------



## KEITH L (Nov 2, 2005)

CONGRATS STEVE new he was due fine dog

keith l
________
Drug test


----------



## Bill Billups (Sep 13, 2003)

Congrats Bill Woodson! Enjoyed meeting you and your wife today....You should be proud of that dog!! Also congrats to the judges and the club for putting on a great event in tough weather Saturday!

Bill B


----------



## L Magee (May 12, 2005)

Congrats to Scott, Joe, and Steve on open WIN!

Most of all to South Park Chef


----------



## Steve (Jan 4, 2003)

L Magee said:


> Congrats to Scott, Joe, and Steve on open WIN!
> 
> Most of all to NEW FC South Park Chef


Thanks to all, but he is one point shy of FC.


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B (Jan 3, 2003)

Congratulations Steve. Last time I saw you was out at Busch in 2005 when you were training and I was running a HT. Again Congrats. !!!


----------



## Kirk D (Apr 3, 2005)

A big congrats to Mark Medford and Tater placing 2nd in the Open and Lanier Fogg and Dash placing 2nd in the Am.


----------



## Mark Sehon (Feb 10, 2003)

Nice going Mr. Medford. How about that Mr Ken Cox!! Conrats


----------



## cakaiser (Jul 12, 2007)

Q results

1st # 25-Stoney, Kippy
2nd # 21-Flea- Jeremy Cantrell
3rd #24 - Keeper- Bill Woodson
4th #2 - Harley - Lynn Troy
Rj #10 - Levi- Lynn Troy

Big CONGRATS to Stoney and Kippy for winning a tough and solid Q! Stoney also got 2nd in the derby.

Also, congrats to Tommy Parrish and Chevy for winning the Am, that's 2 in a row, I believe.

Thanks to all who attended, judged, or helped out in any way. A long weekend, good to be home!!
Charlotte


----------



## Dogtrainer4God (Oct 10, 2006)

Big congrats to Kippy and Stoney on the spectacular weekend! Derby 2nd in Stoney's very first one and then winning the qual! Very nice


----------



## kip (Apr 13, 2004)

thanks to the nashville gang for putting on a great trial in such adverse conditions.


----------



## Sue Kiefer (Mar 4, 2006)

Anyone with the Open and Am. results??
Sue


----------



## Waterbug (Feb 27, 2008)

Mid. TN put on a great trial. Thanks for the hard work you put into the test!

Now who was that guy driving the big white van with bird crates strapped on the top of it? He flagged me down to let me know a running light was out on the truck. 

Gale and I didnt make it past the delayed double double, but had ourselves a great time at our first field trial. Found some holes in her training in regards to real tight marks. Congrats to Kip and Stoney on an excellent weekend.


----------



## m blank (Apr 2, 2006)

Congratulations to Steve and Chef. Open wins do not come along that often. Really enjoy it! I'm sure he will get that one point soon.

Martha


----------



## Bryan Manning (May 22, 2005)

Wanted to thank everbody at the club and the handlers. Had a great time with my first judging assignment. And thanks to Trip my co-judge it was a great learning experience. Top notch grounds and hospitatlity.


----------

